# Wendy's



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Why deal with the legions of the miserable at $15 per, when they can be replaced cheaper and not have to deal with their low levels....

Regards, Mike

http://www.vocativ.com/318391/wendys-robots/


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

I really like the computer checkers at the grocery stores I frequent and Walmart. I was happy to see that target recently installed them also. The reason I like them is they are so much faster for me to check out then a human checker.


----------



## Swv.farmer (Jan 2, 2016)

Well you can't blame wendeys for it just blame dumb people company's go the cheapest rout and on the up side they may not mess my order up trying to sell me something while I'm ordering.


----------



## Bishop (Apr 6, 2015)

Our local McDonald's has the electronic ordering kiosks. My kids love them. Shrug, I guess progress is progress.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Probably the worst thing about it is that the McDonalds here is known to hire a few mentally disadvantaged....I hope these folks can still be used as it gives them hope and a sense of well being. One fella in particular has worked tidying up in the commons area a long time. He is very pleasant and cheerful and more than happy to get you a straw or whatever you need. Maybe this BS can be staved off until Trump is elected.

Regards, Mike


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

Swv.farmer said:


> Well you can't blame wendeys for it just blame dumb people company's go the cheapest rout and on the up side they may not mess my order up trying to sell me something while I'm ordering.


Really all I can see a clerk doing is pressing the same buttons as I would be pushing from a kiosk. And maybe depending on the place filling the drink. But most places allow you to do that.


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

At Walmart they have 1 person watching 8 self checkers.So they are cutting out 7 employees and if they have to pay $15 an hr just imagine the price saveings per yr for 1 store.

Rough figuring it's $100 per hr ,$2400 per day.$876,000 per yr if fully utilized.Granted they don't run many checkers at 4AM.

I went threw a checker at Walmart yesterday because I had more items then usual.It just reminded me why I like the self checker.The self checker is friendlier then the girl working that absolutely didn't want to be there.


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

I went threw a checker at Walmart yesterday because I had more items then usual.It just reminded me why I like the self checker.The self checker is friendlier then the girl working that absolutely didn't want to be there.

Exactly! And some of the checkers are just so slow. You also don't have to give the machine bathroom, smoke breaks. Though I'm sure one kiosk costs quite a bit to buy and maintain.


----------



## azmike (Jan 4, 2015)

Retail sales does not have the same maintenance and cleaning schedules as food service. There are plenty of chores left that the computer can't do. The handicapped will always have tasks as well as many older folks (my age) that chose bad economics through their "working" years! 

*look at the average age of some of the folks selling you car parts or waiting on tables etc......


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Ever hear of this place? https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Horn_%26_Hardart
All this is not new. It was tried 50 years ago.
I think it'll stick this time, tho.
Liberals and RINOs, while bragging they support the working man, are actually contributing to their demise...


----------



## Swv.farmer (Jan 2, 2016)

Vol said:


> Probably the worst thing about it is that the McDonalds here is known to hire a few mentally disadvantaged....I hope these folks can still be used as it gives them hope and a sense of well being. One fella in particular has worked tidying up in the commons area a long time. He is very pleasant and cheerful and more than happy to get you a straw or whatever you need. Maybe this BS can be staved off until Trump is elected.
> 
> Regards, Mike


----------



## Swv.farmer (Jan 2, 2016)

Yea I know what you mean my mom teaches special needs children and when the complete high school she tries to help them find something to be a productive citizen one young man I will never forget she got him a job at hardies he loves it and the people love him he has been their about 20 years.so I hope it doesn't affect things like that but more than likely want because the get funding from the federal to pay them so much if their wages.


----------



## luke strawwalker (Jul 31, 2014)

Teslan said:


> I went threw a checker at Walmart yesterday because I had more items then usual.It just reminded me why I like the self checker.The self checker is friendlier then the girl working that absolutely didn't want to be there.
> 
> Exactly! And some of the checkers are just so slow. You also don't have to give the machine bathroom, smoke breaks. Though I'm sure one kiosk costs quite a bit to buy and maintain.


Probably not any more expensive than the other 20 checkout stations that they have in the store (presumably for Christmas) but don't use the other 10 months of the year...

I don't like the self-checkout things, because I tried them at the grocery store my wife and I used to use when we lived in Nashville right after we got married. They SUCKED then. I bought some Kool-aid packets and the stupid scale wasn't sensitive enough to detect that you'd "placed them in the bag" before scanning the next one. Then I'd throw them in the bag, and it'd have a cow and tell you to take ONE of them back out of the bag (the thump of it on the scale convinced it you'd tossed TWO in rather than one). Just a total PITA.

Plus, the way I look at it, why should *I* do "work" for them by checking my own stuff out when the price is the same if *they* have a checker standing there doing it. If they gave a little discount for using them, I wouldn't have a problem with it.

I guess if they *do* get rid of the checkers and go to all self-checkouts, it becomes a moot point after all.

Later! OL J R


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

Automation is here to stay.

People may complain about it, but they (in general) don't put their money where their mouth is.

Don't like self checkers? Don't shop at stores which use them.


----------



## Swv.farmer (Jan 2, 2016)

Right on moose I've not used them just for thinking I was Maby saving someone's job but I'd like to see one in a fast food joint to just see if it could get my order correct.


----------



## luke strawwalker (Jul 31, 2014)

Swv.farmer said:


> Right on moose I've not used them just for thinking I was Maby saving someone's job but I'd like to see one in a fast food joint to just see if it could get my order correct.


Yeah, because the "living wage" deserving "workers" certainly can't get the damn job done...

Like my brother always says, "we could put a man on the Moon, but we can't put the damn fries in the friggin' bag..."

Later! OL J R


----------



## Swv.farmer (Jan 2, 2016)

Lol that is exactly right.


----------

